# nikon 18-70mm? recommend me a lens



## kyoungxlee (Jun 30, 2008)

im currently shooting a Nikon D70 with a Tamron 55-20mm lens. i shoot mostly outdoors and wildlife and would like a wider angle lens.
im considering the nikon 18-70mm and would like opinions on the lens and recommendations on other lenses.


----------



## amba (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the D70 with the 17-80mm kit lens ~three years ago. This is a great lens at a great price.
The other lenses I'm using:
- Sigma 10-20mm (good)
- Nikkor 35mm f/2.0 (good)
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 (good)
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 (terrible autofocus problems, not using it anymore)



Cheers!
(I like photo.net, dprGuru, and my Flickr photos)


----------



## Garbz (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a good lens and I still use it. Just note distortion is quite crap on the wide side of things. I notice this a lot because I mainly use it wide. Around 18-28mm. It's not as bad as the superzooms though like the Nikkor 18-200 f/3.5-5.6


----------



## D-50 (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a decent lens in my opinion.  If you want wide go for the sigma 10-20 or nikon if you have the cash. For the price the 18-70 is fine but personally I would not recommend buying this lens unless you cannot afford to save up for a better one.


----------



## icassell (Jun 30, 2008)

I love my Tamron 17-50mm f2.8


----------



## silversprej (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a sigma 17-70 makro for my Nikon, and I think it's really nice and has many possibilities. I also use the sigma 10-20, which I also like alot.


----------



## MeesterMichael (Jul 1, 2008)

Check out www.fredmiranda.com I've checked the reviews on that site everytime I have bought new lens'.


----------

